# did anyone get pregnant whilst taking the pill?



## tinkerbellfan

i was taking the pill have for a long period of time but 2 wks ago after i didnt start as i do normally and always at same time i did a test didnt think it would come to anything had gone through a family loss so figured maybe it was just stress but when test was done it was :bfp: told my fiance who looked at me a little sleepy (i forgot to mention i did this radomly at 2am on a fri morning lol) he was quiet then said really?? u sure ?? we did another just to confirm lol same result, im now 6 wks pregnant and although it wasnt planned we are both very happy if not a lil shocked still :laugh2: but looking forward to 28th of june to meet midwife for all routine tests and date confirmation etc :) anyone else had same thing happen ?? :shrug:


----------



## JayeD

Yep! Happened to me. 

I've been on the pill for well over 10 years. I still had my period until the first week of January and we found out in February that I was pregnant... In March we found out that I was not 2-3 months pregnant, but I was really 5 months pregnant! Last week, we found out that I'm not almost 8 months pregnant, but almost 9 months pregnant!

What a weird pregnancy.


----------



## TeresaG

I was taking the pill and had been for about 11 years with no problems. I hadn't been ill or missed one but somehow I still got pregnant. It wasn't planned but now have got used to it we are looking forward to the new arrival.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yes, I did twice!, I had been taking it for 2 years without a problem, then fell pregnant.. I didn't miss one or anything, I found out when I was 20 something weeks! Then after that I took a different pill, and again didn't miss one or anything, and 2 years later along came my daughter! I carried on taking yet another dfferent one after I had her, and was taking it with no futher pregnancies for another few years, tho i had stopped taking them due to headaches for a year or so when my youngest son was conceived!

I guess they do say they are only 99.9% effective or something like taht, guess we're the 0.1%! lol


----------



## tinkerbellfan

lol i guess so ju-bubbs im not 100% how far i am yet doc calculates it to be around 6wks but having bloods done on 28th june to find out a little more for defo lol i just didnt feel right and figured it was worth a test to put mind at ease instead of lying thereawake thinking bout it i really wasnt prepared for what came up on that test stick but now we are and looking forward to a new arrival joining us :D


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Congrats! Babies may be accidents, but never mistakes! :)


----------



## tinkerbellfan

very true things happen for a reason ;) lol and now we have got our heads round it im more than happy to be where we are :) if a little nervous lol


----------



## aubreee

hey gurls

i got a question about that. how many months into ur pregnancy did you find out? because i'm kinda worried i might have fallen pregnant on the pill, i'm not waiting for my af, i'm thinking i should probably miss a bleed. but then i hear of girls who still bleed and i was just wondering if you guys just went on regularly with the pill or at what point you realized you had to stop. like how did u find out?


----------



## Boothh

happened to me with my son!! :) xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

aubreee said:


> hey gurls
> 
> i got a question about that. how many months into ur pregnancy did you find out? because i'm kinda worried i might have fallen pregnant on the pill, i'm not waiting for my af, i'm thinking i should probably miss a bleed. but then i hear of girls who still bleed and i was just wondering if you guys just went on regularly with the pill or at what point you realized you had to stop. like how did u find out?

I didn't realise for a while, so I was still taking the pill as usual which is probably why I continued to have bleeds every month! I cant even remember what made me think I was pregnant, but did a test, then had a dating scan the week after and was somewhere around 20wks!

The 2nd time, I missed the 2nd 'bleed' even tho I was still on the pill, so was about 9 wks when I realised.


----------



## Youngling

I went off the pill for a month then went back on it, missed a couple by accident though oopsie, then was pregnant the next month
xx


----------



## aubreee

oh wow 20 weeks!! you had no morning sickness or anything?
i think i'm gonna go head out tomorrow and get a test. i just have this feeling, and i started being naseous and it just feels really off. plus i can't take any alcohol anymore:sick:
im a bit nervous i have to admit


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Nope, didnt have a single symptom!! I hadn't even put on a single bit of weight!


----------



## aubreee

wow thats scary! what a shock that must be


----------



## BunnyN

I only used the pill briefly but I have two friends who got pregnant while using it. One of them had severe morning sickness and thought she had food poisoning or something but it didnt go away so eventually she took a test.


----------



## Genevevex

This is exactly what just happened to me with my third! I have been on the pill for the last 11 years or so, with a few breaks to have my previous children, but I've never had a problem. This time I was taking them religiously, because we wanted to wait a few more years before having more. Didn't skip, no antibiotics, nothing. Took at the same time every day and everything. 

Then in March, no period on my off pills. Which was weird; I ALWAYS get a period. Like clockwork. So after a week or two, I decided to check--sure enough, positive test. I was shocked to say the least. All the doctor could tell me was that the pills aren't 100%.


----------



## beanzz

I was on the pill with my 1st. Doctors made me doubt it but I was and still am sure I didn't miss any or take one too late.

I wasn't on anything with this one but I took the MAP immediately after our "woops" moment and then started taking a pill again but it was all too late :haha: I only found out a couple weeks ago!!

OH says I should start playing the lottery as I seem to always be in the small percentage :haha: congratulations to you and your OH on your surprise baby!! :happydance:


----------

